# Should Orkut be taken down?



## kalpik (Sep 28, 2006)

Well i think that Orkut is just a breach of privacy and waste of time. I know people who can spend the WHOLE day on Orkut! And yes, im talking about people working in a respectable company as software engineers! What do you guys think?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 28, 2006)

Unanimously YES! That feckin spamin irritating (s)crappy place...


----------



## mediator (Sep 28, 2006)

ABsolutely NO!


----------



## kalpik (Sep 28, 2006)

^^ Respect you opinion dude! But if you have time.. Give some justification for your choice too!


----------



## The Outsider (Sep 28, 2006)

agree to kalpik, its hijacked by all the pakis

Orkut = Spam GoD


----------



## mehulved (Sep 28, 2006)

Orkut has a lot of -ve's associated with it. But I will personally say no, orkut should not be taken down.
My reasons
1) I met a lot of school friends through orkut, whom I lost touch with and never thought I will meet so many of them again;
2) I can keep in constant touch with my college friends even though I have finished with my college now;
3) I waste less time on orkut then on yahoo messenger/IRC but can still keep in touch with friends;
4) I can talk to my friends on orkut so I can save a lot of my SMS cost and sometime calling cost cos I anyways incur same cost on my PC.
5) It let's you find your soulmate . Though not for me.
Well if you keep the point that people waste lot of time over orkut, now that's not the fault of orkut. It's like saying stop practising relegion cos lots of fighting happens today in the name of relegion. So should we go ahead and destroy all out temples, churches and mosques?
And if you care about privacy, don't give all the details. Well even without orkut google does know a lot about you. Nice bunch of personal intimate emails send from/to gmail. Big fat database from the pages crawled from your site/blog and world wide web in general. History of purchases via froogle and lots more.
In fact, I want to consider making a project, just for the heck of it, on 'Privacy - In the Reign of Google'


----------



## kalpik (Sep 28, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> It's like saying stop practising relegion cos lots of fighting happens today in the name of relegion. *So should we go ahead and destroy all out temples, churches and mosques?*


 O.K. with me! Religion is one of the main factors india is still a "developing" nation.. Cuz people exploit each other on the basis of religeon. People are so superstitious in india.. I am an atheist, and a proud one at that! Anyway, enough of going off-topic  (No offence meant to any person/religeon) 


			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> And if you care about privacy, don't give all the details. Well even without orkut google does know a lot about you. Nice bunch of personal intimate emails send from/to gmail. Big fat database from the pages crawled from your site/blog and world wide web in general. History of purchases via froogle and lots more.
> In fact, I want to consider making a project, just for the heck of it, on 'Privacy - In the Reign of Google'


 Im not concerned about google knowing about me, im concerned about "other" people knowing my details. I mean anyone with an orkut account can see my scrapbook and know a LOT about me!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 28, 2006)

Once you meet your friends why continue to exist and scrap there? Just add him in your fav IM right?


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm gonna say don't take it off. Yes, I hate orkut's "hey long time no scraps what yaar?" or "hey how are you?" scraps even if that person is currently talking to you via IM.
But I've managed to find several long lost friends of mine through the service, and think several others have too. So I don't think it should be banned, though that stupid scrapbook should be scrapped.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 28, 2006)

^^ Good point.. The Scrap book is probably my only problem with orkut too


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 28, 2006)

First to clarify my stand: I don't like Orkut at all. I really can't imagine how people spend their precious time there. I find that I hardly have any time for activities that I'm involved even though I don't have a full time job at the moment (gonna leave for Dubai shortly to work). Even in the Internet (assuming that you have only that as entertainment, work with or whatever) , there are so much to do productive. 


Now coming to this discussions. Who are you to say Orkut to be taken down? Social networking sites like MySpace (Number 6 visited site in the whole net!), Orkut, Yahoo 360, Facebook are doing well. It earns big money to the guys who own them. 

Again it's not the mistake of these social n/w sites that people wasting time. It's due to the various reasons that they don't want to get productive.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 28, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Im not concerned about google knowing about me, im concerned about "other" people knowing my details. I mean anyone with an orkut account can see my scrapbook and know a LOT about me!


I am not saying that google knows a lot about you. I am saying is google indexes a lot about you. So people can find out a lot about you very easily.
__________


			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Once you meet your friends why continue to exist and scrap there? Just add him in your fav IM right?


So, it wouldn't have been possible without orkut would it? 
__________


			
				Anand_RF said:
			
		

> I'm gonna say don't take it off. Yes, I hate orkut's "hey long time no scraps what yaar?" or "hey how are you?" scraps even if that person is currently talking to you via IM.
> But I've managed to find several long lost friends of mine through the service, and think several others have too. So I don't think it should be banned, though that stupid scrapbook should be scrapped.


I have replied orkut on their feedback that they should incorporate 3 modes on the scrapbook - private, shared and friends.
In private only you and the person who posted can see it.
In friends, only common friends between both can see it.
And shared can be seen by everyone.
Why not everyone of you'll request orkut to incorporate this or some related feature, if many people demand it, they will be ready to incorporate it.
This is where you should request *help.orkut.com/support/bin/request.py
EDIT: Just saw that Option to restrict scrapbook access, is in Top 5 list of suggestions, why not pust this and make it their top priority, so the privacy conecrns will be reduced manifold. Full privacy is not possible in the internet age.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 28, 2006)

Maybe not, but why continue to exist there was my doubt.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 28, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Maybe not, but why continue to exist there was my doubt.


Cos still there are lot of people who are not there on the friends list and I keep meeting someone or the other whom I have lost contact with, over time.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 28, 2006)

i luv orkut


----------



## mediator (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey guys, I see a lotta discussion is being going on regarding scraps and personal details. If u dont want ur details to be seen just dont fill them, who forced u?? Just fill ur name and upload a pic so that ur old friends get to recognise ya !
For the scrap thing, just dont use it. Use the personal messege thing of ORkut! Why is there so much discussion for this??

Neways yea, One point I agree on is that ur friend might be big mouthed to write all the secrets in ur scrap book causing some embarrasment! So I dont support the scrap thing personally!

But overall Orkut is good as @tech_for_future said it makes u reunite with old friends! Neways orkut is the only thing I do during exams. A break of 15 minutes during studies, some nice messeges and scraps really refreshes u between studies!


----------



## se><ie (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah! even I hate orkut but then I too found many lost friends( not to forget I found that kalpik's my school friend's friend. )

there are some ****ty people who just keep sending forwards as if I will really join their "so snd so..." community or forward the message to help a "person in really need" (yeah! the grammer sucks but thats what the subject lines read.

"scrapbook"=> my opinion doesn't differ


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 28, 2006)

Why the hue and cry over scraps? If you feel someone is writing something which you don't like, you can always delete it. 




			
				mediator said:
			
		

> A break of 15 minutes during studies, some nice messeges and scraps really refreshes u between studies!


Ahh.. I never study much. But when I actually study, I visit Digit now and then (say ever 2 hrs or so) to take a break. I dunno as to how much that helped, but that's the way I spend the last 1-2 sems of my UG. Seeing that now, I won't recommend spending time here (or for that matter Orkut) as IMO it's waste. You'll be de-stressed, fresh, ok; but still it won't recharge you. Now, if I want to study (say when I do my MBA), then I'll visit Steve Pavlina's Blog or if I feel it's too "heavy" to read again and that too in front of a PC, then taking a 15-20 min nap or listening to FM/music. Orkut IMO will not do you good.


----------



## iMav (Sep 29, 2006)

faaltu time waste hai yaar ..... and here discussing this we are indulging in nothing more than what ppl do on orkut ....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 29, 2006)

orkut is addictive but its good sometimes, just like others said it helped me find old friends.


----------



## mediator (Sep 29, 2006)

@drgrudge......yea I listen to mozart between breaks, but scraps really refresh u. Belive me specially when the messeges are from girls! 
Neways there's nothing like slow,calm and soothing instrumental music between breaks!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 29, 2006)

one word


nahiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, what will happen to my free time, & my friends

orkut is good actully, i found my school friends there after long time, u can't say it's bad

& scrap book, well...there can be 2 things 

1) Only u can see it

2) Only u & those friends who have logged in can see it & they can only see their own scraps


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 30, 2006)

I dont know about orkut but this place definitely went down yesterday and today


----------



## Apollo (Sep 30, 2006)

No.  Those who don't like Orkut will do well to shun it.



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I dont know about orkut but this place definitely went down yesterday and today


Roger that.  And they had quite a funny caption on, if you noticed.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 30, 2006)

Orkut is the worst thing of Google !


----------



## VD17 (Sep 30, 2006)

This is height of ridiculousness. If you dont like something SHUT THE F UP and ignore it. People wasting time on orkut do more "productive" work than people who go around discussing "Should Orkut be taken down". Who are you to take down orkut? Many people use it, let them. If you dont like it, dont use it. 
And i for one dont think orkut should be taken down. Those people who waste time are making a personal choice. Orkut didnt mention in their Terms & Conditions that in order to be a member you HAVE to waste time here.
__________
btw, i dont like Pakistan.. can we blow it up, please?

__________
one more thing... we have had big words like "serious breach of privacy"...  exactly... HOW??!!
people chose to put up the info. there... that network doesnt show or disclose anything that its not supposed to...


----------



## iMav (Sep 30, 2006)

only the last part of ur comment i wud like to correct is that courts hav ruled that restricted info about users will be available for scrutiny .... all the rest crap u said is same as i hate schumi or i hate bill gates kinda stuff ..... 

hey mods this section is becoming more liek mouthshut.com


----------



## VD17 (Sep 30, 2006)

restricted info?
then that includes the stuff u put inother websites too.. like ebay.. and even webmails...
u know, the best way to counter an argument when u have absolutely nothing sensible to counter it with is to shun it as "crap" and similiar words.


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 30, 2006)

Simply because people irritate sometimes by scrapping too much doesn't mean orkut should be taken down! Its a nice concept, but scrapping is over used (or misused) 

Afterall social networking is not bad. And its a way to know about and learn about things from like minded people. Communities some time prove useful.

Should cars be banned just because some people speed and cause accidents?


----------



## mediator (Sep 30, 2006)

100 % Agree with @VD17 aka Vinayak and @tuxfan aka ....... !
@tuxfan...Nice example bro!

Neways those who dont like the spamming thing of ORkut like messeges from communities, then just leave them! I have like 1000 such messeges from communties unread . There's an option in orkut not to acknowldge such messeges in email. I dont think spam exists for PM thing coz I never recieved such spam then!


----------



## hikapil (Sep 30, 2006)

Orkut is really good.
I found many of my lost friends at Orkut.
i loe every feature of it.

Scrapbook - Message is visible to everyone, this is its feature.
If u want that ur message should not be visible, dont use scrapbook, use sebd message option...

Don't ssay, orkut sucks.
Excess use of everything is bad, who are spending there whole day, they have to think about it.
If orkuck get closed, they will surf any other sites to see pics and other what they see on Orkut.

Orkut is basically a community site, and very very good, is you use it like this way...

Please let me know, if you people agree with me or not.


----------



## q3_abhi (Sep 30, 2006)

Yep...i too met sooooo many of my old friends.

But people spend lotta time scraping shero-shairi to each other n that is damn  disgusting..


----------



## kalpik (Sep 30, 2006)

^^ Exactly what i hate about Orkut.


----------



## led_shankar (Oct 1, 2006)

q3_abhi said:
			
		

> But people spend lotta time scraping shero-shairi to each other n that is damn  disgusting..



New Poll : Should people who spend lotta time scraping shero-shairi to each other be taken down?


----------



## crownabhisek (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, i don't know, but one of my friend is a *member* at orkut.com. And he tells that the site is *very good*. I have *never been* to *orkut.com*.


----------



## sariq (Oct 1, 2006)

i like orkut becaz' - i can peep into someones privacy by reading his/her scraps  when i have spare time to waste - i goto orkut and read somebody's scraps  *is there any other way to timepass *

my suggestions:
1. scrap books should be removed from orkut - messeges are better option which can be used in place of scraps.
2. comunity forums should be removed from orkut - where everybody discuss same topic every 3rd day, without any moderator, with 50% spams, without search options


----------



## mediator (Oct 1, 2006)

^^Thats right!.....Overall Orkut is good !


----------



## satyamy (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes


----------



## adit_sen (Oct 2, 2006)

I know people who use the orkut scrapbook to 'chat' whit each othen though both of them are online at the same time in an instant messenger. But then again I've gotten in touch with soooo many of my old friends, people who i'd never thought i would ever reach again!!! So it has its advantages and disadvantages....


----------



## mediator (Oct 2, 2006)

^^Huh...Nice point! Though most of em r online on instant messengers too they r mostly invisible and the ones who r visible but still communicating via scrap r even bigger phreaks.


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2006)

Orkut was first developed by Google Engineer and then Google took interest in it. I do not like Orkut for its addictive. Getting in touch with ol-friends is good though.

Orkut is just another social network. Some people make use of it and some misuse it! But when it comes down to taking Orkut down, I don't think Google will ever do that. They are after money! I heard that they make around $6 per user and the cost of running orkut is around $4 per user.

$2 / user is lot of money anyways. Rich Google  !

Rick


----------



## mehulved (Oct 2, 2006)

Of course! Google isn't sitting for charity.


----------



## rakeshishere (Oct 2, 2006)

Waste of time ****ting in orkut..It shud be down coz spammers are really benefited frm this place


----------



## Prajith (Dec 6, 2006)

I dont orkut cause i dont like to.
But isn't it better for ppl who dislike it to keep away from it instead of trying to regulate others also.
Practice democracy guys.
Regulation brings deliberate interest.
Let ppl see and decide for themselves.
A No to Ban from me.


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 6, 2006)

I voted no because of the following two reasons

1) Shutting down is not a solution, there are many similar sites and many such sites can crop up.
2) There are some people who have a hard time socializing people in real life, they get a chance in social sites like Orkut.

I think if someone does not like sites like myspace, orkut they can simply stop going there. The internet is so vast, you can spend your whole life on it without visiting the same site twice.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 6, 2006)

First of all I'd like to say that all the people who voted against Orkut had not a single valid argument whatsoever.
*
Well i think that Orkut is just a breach of privacy and waste of time*
It is , but only if you register, if you don't like Orkut it will* NEVER* steal your privacy. And waste of time , well again it's only about a person's will if you think people waste time on Orkut and it should it stopped it's like saying that eating too much makes you obese so eating should be stopped. It's personal responsibility, orkut doesn't ask you to waste your time,

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=7274*That feckin spamin irritating (s)crappy place...*
You can always stop using and it won't spam you again.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=6067*Im not concerned about google knowing about me, im concerned about "other" people knowing my details. I mean anyone with an orkut account can see my scrapbook and know a LOT about me!*
Well yes they can indeed ! But it's only a matter of your choice. Orkut doesn't  force a person to complete his entire profile. Just register there and start searching for people. The only required fields are your name and your country and ofcource your gender and that's not gonna tell anything about you to anyone. And the scrapbook shouldn't be used to discuss private things, it's for dropping messages or comments to your friends only. There is a more private messaging feature if you want there. 

*But people spend lotta time scraping shero-shairi to each other n that is damn disgusting..*
haha I hate that the most  but that is nothing compared to 15 friends of mine which I found on Orkut, I knew some of them over 10 years ago !

....... well most ( or rather all ) of the things i said have been said before  I just wanted to put them in a single place.And as for pro's of orkut , I don't even know where to start.


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 7, 2006)

Looks like you joined it not far ago eh? And you are hooked.
No one can change others' mentality. If we believe orkut is a spam centre then well we say so cuz its full of morons. Take hi5 or ryze on the other hand you get far less spam there.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 7, 2006)

Well indeed ..... I did have a hi5 account ... But very few Indians join there so I have stopped using it. And as far as spam goes, I isn't like orkut mails me regularly. Orkut never mails you unless u enable it's notification settings. And I can tolerate other spam ( which again has nothing to do with orkut, it's just people sending you messages , and you can always avoid that spam too ! Just don't make random friends and join communities ) as long as I am in touch with my old buddies.

That's the only reason I'm hooked to orkut. I don't find the reason why anyone should like orkut , unless they don't give any priority to finding their old friends back.


----------



## jack// ani (Dec 7, 2006)

orkurt is just a huge waste of time......n good only for those who have no other way to kill there time except by reading other's scrap and viewing albums!! 

orkut is just one another sh*t out there.......


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 7, 2006)

Go down  Orkut, rubbish crap and waste of time, i hate watching my cousins wasting time whole day browsing orkut.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 7, 2006)

I seem to be in the minority, but I actually use the damn thing for keeping in touch with friends of mine...thing is I study in Sydney doing a Bachelor's degree, so Orkut is invaluable for keeping in touch with all my year school friends from Hyderabad & Bangalore, not to mention Sydney itself...

And I have never really been bothered too much by the spam and stuff so no...I don't want it to be discontinued.


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 7, 2006)

@nikhil verma: I'm not talking of spam in terms of junk mail. but the (s)crap(s) and invitations to join a particular community. As far as the finding old friends goes-yes, I and many other have found their old friends. And I suppose no-one hates it for this matter.
The reason we hate is cuz WE HATE (nonesense) SCRAPS & INVITES (yes, I'm shouting, can't control  )


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 7, 2006)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> *That feckin spamin irritating (s)crappy place...*
> You can always stop using and it won't spam you again.


I did. And guess what? My account didnt delete properly through GAccn. and I still recieve messages sent to me there, by usual portugese spammers. And I got no idea how to stop it except to create a filter.


----------



## manas (Dec 7, 2006)

I deleted my Orkut account long time ago..It is slowly becoming the breeding place for spammers.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 7, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I did. And guess what? My account didnt delete properly through GAccn. and I still recieve messages sent to me there, by usual portugese spammers. And I got no idea how to stop it except to create a filter.



You get what ? Buddy the only mails I get from orkut are the scrap notifications ! Maybe you should try the options in ur orkut account.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, I had message notifications on, and those seep in still. I had disabled Scrap notifications before. As I told, my account no longer exists on Orkut with my GMAIL id, and when I try to rejoin with that it says already in.

PS [ OFFTOPIC ] Lol, I dont know what button I hit but am seeing this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#imgcode


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, I would not like it to be closed down because i have found a lot of my old friends in orkut.


----------



## jack// ani (Dec 7, 2006)

guys.....i signed my orkut acc with gmail id.....now tell me how to delete this sh*t acc.....i just want to kick it right away, never tried before!!


----------



## girish_AMD (Dec 8, 2006)

Just have a look at this . I am not sure if this story is true.


*The Story....  *

*A guy lost his  girlfriend in a train accident.... *
*
but the gal's  name nowhere appeared in the dead list. This guy  *
*
grew up n became  IT technical architect in his late 20?s, achievement in itself!!. 

He  hired developers from the whole globe and plan to make a  *
*
software where  he could search for his gf through the web..*
*
Things went as  planned... *
*
n he found her,  after losing millions of dollars and 3 long years!!  *

*It was time to shut  down the search operation, when the CEO of Google had a  *
*
word with this  guy n took over this application, *

*This Software made a  whopping 1 billion dollars profit in its first year,  *
*
which we today  know as ORKUT . *


*mail.google.com/mail/?attid=0.1&disp=emb&view=att&th=10ef01354748a54b​ 
*The guy's name is  ORKUT BUYUKKOTEN . Yes its named after him only. Today he  *
*
is paid a hefty  sum by Google for the things we do like scrapping. He is  *
*
expected to b  the richest person by 2009. 

ORKUT BUYUKKOTEN today has 13 assistants to  monitor his scrapbook & 8 to *
*
monitor his  friends-list. He gets around 20,000 friend-requests a day &  *

*                                         about 85,000 scraps!!! *

*Some other Cool Facts about this guy:  **
*
*  *He gets $12 from  Google when every person registers to this website.  *
*
**** *He also gets $10  when you add somebody as a friend. *
*
***  **He gets $8 when your  friend's friend adds you as a friend & gets $6 if  *
*
anybody adds you  as friend in the resulting chain. 

***** He gets $5 when you  scrap somebody & $4 when somebody scraps you.  *
*
***** He also gets $200  for each photograph you upload on Orkut. *
*
***** He gets $2.5 when  you add your friend in the crush-list or in the hot-list.  

***** He gets $2 when you  become somebody's fan. *
*
***  **He gets $1.5 when  somebody else becomes your fan. *
*
***  **He even gets $1  every time you logout of Orkut. *
*
***** He gets $0.5 every  time you just change your profile-photograph. *
*
***** He also gets $0.5  every time you read your friend's scrap-book & $0.5 every time  *
*you view your  friend's friend-list. *
*
*
*"Moral of the  story"? *

*LOSE U R GIRLFRIEND AND  MAKE BILLIONS !!!! * 

*mail.google.com/mail/?attid=0.2&disp=emb&view=att&th=10ef01354748a54b


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 8, 2006)

aah ... feels like orkut in here now


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 8, 2006)

*Hey peeps c every social network websites has der own pros n cons....so is orkut...if u r not interested in orkuttin u can do other things...but peeps r free to do wat de want to....u cant stop others frm orkuttin if u dont like orkuttin @ all...some of d guys hav already discussed abt the pros n cons of orkut...choice is urs!!! *


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 10, 2006)

well, i joined orkut recently, this year in march..& i have to say it rox

i no longer ask my old friends, about my other old school friends, i just search on orkut......chance are, they are there. I found many school friends i lost contact with there, even made a few new friends & it's going smooth with them, cos then i met them in person

the thing is scrapbook has no privacy, it's just for casual messeges, like hi, how r u, where r u, thats it...not for chatting, u can't talk to your gf on scrapbook trust me

Scrapbook can be made private, with just a few changes, which i have even given in orkut feedback, but till today there is no change

& spam, yeah, i hate those messeges, half page long, speacially that "sorry i hacked & deleted your scrapbook <long space>" thing. i just delete those

if orkut is taken down, don't worry, 10 more sites will arise, they concept is out in the wild now. It just need few changes & it will be good. i guess scrapping alone made orkut famous


----------



## lalam (Dec 10, 2006)

I do not think it deserves to be taken down....Like another member here i have met some of my old frens back through orkut and its a great place to socialise so why even bother whether it should be taken down....If orkut scrapping can be call spam than maybe forums scored in as spam board too! Thats just my opinion....


----------



## mukul (Dec 10, 2006)

just becoz some ppl have undue problems with orkut....it should nt be made to close up....my vote to not lettin it down

its our own will to use it and u r not forced upon....i dont find it addictive though ...but i know that its my own perception...


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't really find the logic in the existence of this thread anyways ... it's baseless !


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 23, 2006)

it's not at all useful for school guys in my opinion


----------



## friend_foru2121 (Dec 23, 2006)

orkut is a good place to meet ur old frnds but it has become addiction for many students and they are on orkut day and night.I think orkut should have some restriction.


----------



## hash!! (Dec 23, 2006)

networking sites like orkut are alright, if they're taken in a decent and civilized way... and yea... u suddenly meet ppl from ur ex-school who u never talked to as such, talkin to u as if u wr some long lost dude... but thats fine... its fun to keep in touch wid ppl u know or used to know....
but then, theres creeps all over these sites tho.... theres massively chape ppl on these networks... lolz... slimy desperate ppl who think this is their one chance at hookin up wid chicks usin weird wannabe smartass lines... lolz.. funny funny... wonder if they ever get lucky...  
well, sh!t happens... hehehh.. i guess it shld stay, theres always two sides to every coin... (except the one-faced 2d ones made in photoshop )... sadd...


----------



## webgenius (Dec 24, 2006)

I got around 50 old frenz from orkut. Otherwise I wouldn't have met them again at all.


----------



## shakshy (Dec 25, 2006)

Orkut is nothing bad, good place for being social virtually


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Jan 20, 2007)

Orkut should not be taken down, it should just have a much stroger moderation system.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 20, 2007)

NO way orkut should not go down


----------



## Pathik (Jan 20, 2007)

orkut is crap... but i use it neways... hmm


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 20, 2007)

I would not waste time commenting on what so many of you have spoken over here. It would keep it short.

This argument is like Internet is ruining many lives, people ( even respectable software engineers) waste their whole day forwarding emails and reading and commenting other peoples blog.

Orkut was just meant to be a place where you could socialize with others and meet up your long lost friends. It was never meant to be a place where you scrap and chat with a person in real time using scraps. Once you found your friend, the orkut profile has given you the option to put up you IM addresses from various messenger so that you can start chatting and talking with that person in real time. And that is the reason Orkut has now integrated Google Talk, so that you find your friends on Orkut , and chat with them using some other and better source. 

Just because people are using it an a wrong way does not mean you shut it down. 

Well thats my view, shutting it down is not the correct alternative. I myself just find my friends on orkut and chat with them using messengers.


----------



## Thor (Jan 20, 2007)

NOpe...Shudnot be taken down... I hv connected to long lost frnds... my life's all the merrier 4 it... abt spams ? Whats gonna hurt if Orkut causes to addup the pile a lil more ?


----------



## KoRn (Jan 20, 2007)

MY OpiNion:

Hi5 rOcks!!
OrKut well....its amazing how people clone even sites!!???


----------



## Pathik (Jan 20, 2007)

hi5 sux..


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 20, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> hi5 sux..


i agree totally


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 20, 2007)

It is definately breach of privacy.But the fact that you get to meet old friends is good.I think there should be more safety on orkut.It should not be taken down.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

I read in a newspaper some days ago(i think in Times of India or Indian Express) that a person named orkuttian lost his girl friend in an accident.
To find her he gathered all the software engineers to join and create a system for finding her. After millions of dollars spent, he found her after 3 years. Now the project had to closed. But google offered to buy that project and now google is paying that person many dllars for each scrap.
It is estimated that he wud b the world's richest person in 2009.

Now come to its merits.
Many people find their old friends, whom they havnt met since years.
People who dont like it always say that it is crap blah blah blah.......
People r pulling its legs but as legs r being pulled, it is getting more strenth to fight with them.
Overall no one of us is paying for it.
So y sud we critisize it??
One can find poeple with similar interests a orkut.
He can talk with them.
He can ask any question in the communities and these communities r managed at low level so google hav no tension of managing it. People hav the power in communitites.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

that story u told us is bull$hit... The persons name was orkut buyokkuten.. Google it.. But sadly ther s no such interesting story


----------



## blueshift (Jan 21, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> I read in a newspaper some days ago(i think in Times of India or Indian Express) that a person named orkuttian lost his girl friend in an accident.
> To find her he gathered all the software engineers to join and create a system for finding her. After millions of dollars spent, he found her after 3 years. Now the project had to closed. But google offered to buy that project and now google is paying that person many dllars for each scrap.
> It is estimated that he wud b the world's richest person in 2009.



lol...that has been circulating in Orkut since I joined Orkut. Its just a fake news. Nobody gets any dollars for just scraping.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

i swear it.
it was in the newspaper to.
nd they had written that when anybody does anything on orkut he gets money like scrapping, creating community, joining community etc.
i thnk newspaper wale also put their newspaper on website.
lemme search.
it was on indian xpress or times of india.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 21, 2007)

orkut was a google employee who created orkut in his 20% free time.. And google adopted his project.. Jus check wikipedia


----------



## pirates1323 (Jan 26, 2007)

yes shut it down.... orkut.... myspace ....and all social friendship sites lol ... tht would be soo cooolllllllll


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 4, 2007)

To all Orkut haters. Boooooooooo!!!!


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 6, 2007)

full waste of time .........but i like it []


----------



## Pathik (Mar 6, 2007)

those who dont like orkut... dont use it... 
dont cry here..


----------



## Josan (Mar 6, 2007)

good for time wastage


----------



## luckypayal (Mar 7, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Orkut has a lot of -ve's associated with it. But I will personally say no, orkut should not be taken down.
> My reasons
> 1) I met a lot of school friends through orkut, whom I lost touch with and never thought I will meet so many of them again;
> 2) I can keep in constant touch with my college friends even though I have finished with my college now;
> ...


 
fully agree bul$hit all those who hate orkut....
__________


			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> those who dont like orkut... dont use it...
> dont cry here..


 

hehehehehe


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 7, 2007)

absolutely no.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 7, 2007)

Nope. I don't see any strong reason for it to be taken down. Many people like me meet our friends here. I got my school friends too. I am very happy and thankful to Orkut for it. Instead of bringing down Orkut down, delete the communities which are totally rubbish. It needs a good moderation and clean-up.


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 7, 2007)

^^ i agree with u.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 7, 2007)

Completly agreed with Kiran

But moderation or orkut is a very big job also i need Photo safety i.e no one can copy my photo or Avtar and pople should follow rules for orkut profiles


----------



## appu (Mar 11, 2007)

nope no way orkut should be taken down
its a gr8 place especially for indians and we r among top 3 members of dat community plus its a gr8 place yup once again


----------



## netguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey guys i luv this Orkut coz i helped me to meet old school mates after a looong time....and just only a problem with the scraps y not use some messenger thingy 4 chat?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 27, 2007)

use gmail+orkut ... they hav started integrating the two already..


----------



## shantanu (Mar 27, 2007)

i dont think that orkut should be down ... coz i because of orkut only i met many of my GF's and friends there...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 27, 2007)

i think orkut is good


----------

